# New thread for Mouse decals / bumper stickers



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I drew up some better images. So Here they are!

These would be available for $5 for a 4x4 decal.
Also available in 5x5, I'd have to check on pricing though. 

This is a completed decal. The checker pattern would be clear, so that this would show up nicely on a car window.









This one is mostly just for example. I can trace a mouse, and make it any colours you like, including patterns!
Most of these don't have eyes or ears, but they would for the actual stickers. 
You get the idea:









I can draw custom ones too. For no extra charge!
It gets cheaper if you order more of them. 
If you order 50 of them, the price drops to $3 per 4x4 sticker.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They look good... what program are you using, photoshop?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

The uv glowy mouse ^_^ <3
I'll contact you when I make up my mind


----------

